# Cockatiels walking backwards?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

I've noticed both my kids walk backwards sometimes...it's really funny...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha they are funny little clowns sometimes


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine love to walk on the floor and pick at stuff, sometimes if they go by something and miss it, they just throw it in reverse. It is pretty funny to watch, they don't often turn around.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yes my first 'tiel used to do that when he was young as part of his show off dance. If I remember correctly it involved hopping forwards and walking backwards making heart wings the entire time.


----------

